# The Grind - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (23/12/18)

*THE GRIND – Cappuccino
THE GRIND – Vanilla Latte*

International
Purchased from: Art of Vape
Price: R150/30ml (same price for both)

Flavour Description: 

*Cappuccino:* "A dark, rich espresso made from the steam of freshly ground premium coffee beans, blended with silky cream and layered with smoothly steamed milk foam. Topped off with hints of cinnamon and chocolate powder…"

*Vanilla Latte:*
“Subtly sweet vanilla in a striking, full-bodied Espresso submerged in velvety hot steamed milk.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

My comments: 

*Cappuccino:* 
This is an excellent coffee. It has a medium to dark-roast flavour and creamy taste. The sweetness is spot on – neither too much nor too little. I couldn’t taste any chocolate or cinnamon though, but I have no doubt that they contributed to the delicious overall flavour.

Would I buy this juice again: Most certainly!

*Vanilla Latte:*
Neither vanilla nor latte have strong flavours, so I didn’t expect a strong coffee. However, I did expect to taste something. Sadly (as I love vanilla) I couldn’t coax the slightest flavour out of this one. 

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/7/20)

​*THE GRIND - MOCHACCINO*
USA (Nevado)

*Flavour Description: *
“The Grind Mochaccino pairs coffee and chocolate in sweet harmony. A blend of decadent chocolate and robust espresso melt together in smooth and creamy steamed milk. This juice is for the hustlers out there always on The Grind. A coffee e-liquid lineup like no other!”

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments: *

A “robust” espresso is an understatement. This coffee juice is enough to kick-start the week, never mind the day. I can’t help wondering what percentage espresso was used. The flavour is overwhelmingly strong; so much so that a few puffs a day was enough for me. 

I enjoy my coffee juice and I enjoy flavours which are there immediately. I don’t want to hunt for flavour – but I don’t want something that slaps me across the face! I want to enjoy my vape for many hours – not just a few puffs.

The chocolate comes through very well, but also extremely strong. It would have to be to hold its own against the coffee. In this respect, it is a very good combo.

If, in reality, you enjoy extremely strong coffee, then this is the juice for you. 

*Would I buy this juice again:* Not likely!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #154*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (6/7/20)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 200322
> ​*THE GRIND - MOCHACCINO*
> USA (Nevado)
> 
> ...


Sounds as if adding a bit of VG/PG and nic to dilute it may be a possibility?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/20)

Raindance said:


> Sounds as if adding a bit of VG/PG and nic to dilute it may be a possibility?
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the suggestion @Raindance. I was thinking of mixing it with a vanilla juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (15/7/20)

​*THE GRIND - KARMA*
USA (Nevado)

*Flavour Description: *
“… Experience rich espresso made from the steam of freshly ground premium coffee beans, blended with sweet caramel and silky steamed milk. This is a coffee drinker’s dream!”

*VG/PG: * 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments: *

“This is a coffee drinker’s dream” states the flavour description. It’s also a coffee vaper’s dream! 

The espresso is strong, but not overwhelmingly so and it imparts a roasty flavour to the caramel. The result is a caramel that is not sickly sweet. As a blend it is rich, lip-licking good and an easy ADV. 

But be warned – it’s very hard on the coils!

*Would I buy this juice again:* I sure would!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #155*

Reactions: Like 2


----------

